# Chances of getting the job I want



## inkedchick (9 Dec 2006)

I'm in the process of filling out my application and training for the physical requirements. In the section that asks you what jobs you are most interested in I have Cook as No. 1 and then two other positions that I am also interested in. 

I have a couple questions.

1) Regarding my work experience, I have worked mainly in the restaurant industry (However I have not gone to school for it ... ie. no papers). I absolutely love the industry and would love to have this position once I join the CF. Honestly speaking though, what are my chances of actually getting my first choice. I'm thinking pretty good since I have experience where as the other two options I chose I have no experience in at all but a high level of intrest. However on the CF website it's not listed as an "In demand" job. Are there always cook positions available? or is it hit or miss depending on when I apply?

OK so there's a few question in there  :blotto: sorry

2) Since I have experience in my trade of choice would I mark myself as ''Semi skilled''? or just ''No previous service'' (Since I've never served in the CF before)

Thanks for any help that you can supply

Inked Chick


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Dec 2006)

You'd go with no previous service.

I also think that if you're going for cook, you shouldn't have any problems getting it.


----------



## inkedchick (9 Dec 2006)

Thanks Sig!  

 And To anyone that is positioned at the same place that i am .... I make great Eclairs


----------



## BinRat55 (17 Dec 2006)

> In the section that asks you what jobs you are most interested in I have Cook as No. 1 and then two other positions that I am also interested in.



Curious - what were your other 2 choices?  Have you seen the video and spoken to a recruiter about what kinds of employment a cook will go through in the first 10 years of their career?  May be a tiny bit different that working in a restaurant...


----------



## inkedchick (17 Dec 2006)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Curious - what were your other 2 choices?  Have you seen the video and spoken to a recruiter about what kinds of employment a cook will go through in the first 10 years of their career?  May be a tiny bit different that working in a restaurant...




The other two choices are Naval Communicator and Aerospace Control Operator I have no experience in those fields but from what I read on the recruiting web site i thought it sounded interesting.

I haven't spoken to anyone about it yet because the closest recruiter is in Hamilton (I live in Niagara Falls)


----------



## BinRat55 (17 Dec 2006)

Being a cook in the military is not easy at times (as is true with most of our trades) and I don't want to snow you.  You seem pretty smart, so I will assume you are not expecting it to be a cake walk.  Long hours, hard work and not much thanks from most of your "customers".  Depending on your type and place of employment, you could do a fair bit of field or sea time.  Not too many eclairs being made in the field!!  Cold nights away from home.  Cold months away from Canada.  But it is SO worth it.

Being Logistics in the Canadian Forces is the greatest job in the world.  I myself am supply, but I have many friends in the kitchen, and I respect their job as much as I respect the Infantry or the SAR Tech.  I wish you luck and who knows, maybe some day i'll be eating one of your eclairs!!


----------



## El Gerco (17 Dec 2006)

inkedchick said:
			
		

> The other two choices are Naval Communicator and Aerospace Control Operator I have no experience in those fields but from what I read on the recruiting web site i thought it sounded interesting.
> 
> I haven't spoken to anyone about it yet because the closest recruiter is in Hamilton (I live in Niagara Falls)



The other two trades are great options and many in the service, even a few cooks,  would love to be in your boots. That said, you sound as though you would be happier as a cook. An army cook in field is very hard work, and not as you would imagine (working in a bistro). Final point if you are thinking about deploying overseas on tours, think again, many positions are taken by civilian contractors. Good luck.  :cheers:


----------



## inkedchick (19 Dec 2006)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> ... You seem pretty smart, so I will assume you are not expecting it to be a cake walk.  Long hours, hard work and not much thanks from most of your "customers". ...



Well I've worked in all kinds of kitchens small and large. I'm used to long hours and hard work and I've been in the tourist industry long enough I'm used to getting no "thanks" from customers  :dontpanic: ... when i saw them, which most of the time i have no contact with being in the kitchen.




			
				MuddyoldSpr said:
			
		

> ... An army cook in field is very hard work, and not as you would imagine (working in a bistro).



I've never actually ever worked in a bistro  :-\ 

And yes your right  BinRat I never expected it to be a cake walk and I am more then willing to take on the hard work because I know it'll be well worth it.

Thanks for the help
Inkedchick


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2006)

inked, this might be a good thread for you to check out

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33290.0.html


----------



## wilde (19 Dec 2006)

Inked Chick
I spent most of my career in the field, and I always loved the cooks. If Binrat says there isn't a lot of thanks for your work then he's been in a rude unit. Old maintainers like me always saw the extra effort cooks put out to get us fed, and we thanked them for it. The good cooks I met through my career would always have something laid out for me when I got back from a late night repair call, and I would always make sure they got hooked up to the generator first and had a top-notch heater for their tents (if they had a tent).
Binrat - if you are reading this, I always made sure that all us REMFs (even binrats) got a few of the comforts so we could work a little happier and harder to support the troops.


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Dec 2006)

> If Binrat says there isn't a lot of thanks for your work then he's been in a rude unit.



Not exactly what I meant Wilde... It's pretty much as Inked put it - you spend a lot of your time in the kitchen.  In Africa we put through 1000+ per meal.  I probably saw a Canadian cook once a week.  And believe me, I was a regular.  They knew they were appreciated, and I have to say, i've eaten in messes all around the world and the Canadians are the best - by FAR... always appreciated, but maybe under-thanked.

Know what I mean?  ;D


----------



## inkedchick (20 Dec 2006)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Not too many eclairs being made in the field!!



This may be quite true ... or false ... :-\ I really have nothing to judge it by   what with no previous military experience ... however eclairs are are surprisingly easy to make all you need is eggs flour butter and milk  ??? can't really remember the ingredients off hand but they are very easy as long as I have a stove/oven i can make um anywhere ... I don't know how well they would do in Afghan heat though ... but chances are they'd be gobbled up quickly.

I have a question I wonder if you can help me. When it comes to deployment are you just sent away with out any choice? or is it something that is assigned to people who ask for it?? I have no problem working on a base. Until i get comfortable in the routine enough to be able to do it any where ... heehee that sounded dirty  :-[ ... then I'm OK with no overseas duties. Although trust me that wouldn't take too long. I adapt quite well and quickly to new surroundings (Can't be a bad trait to have in the CF)

Thanks 
Inked


----------



## TN2IC (20 Dec 2006)

Mmm Eclairs..... I want some now. I am getting hungry.  










Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Dec 2006)

> When it comes to deployment are you just sent away with out any choice? or is it something that is assigned to people who ask for it??



Not exactly.  There is always a choice.  Your unit/section supervisors will get advance notice when person(s) are needed to fill a position(s) overseas.  Generally, you will be canvassed to see who wants to go and who doesn't.  In 99% of the cases i've seen, you won't be deployed until you have enough training (we call our "career courses" QL3's,4's and 5's) This would normally be about 4 - 5 years for most logistic trades.  You then have to  go through another process called a DAG (Departure Assistance Group) where you are scrutinized medically, spiritually and personally.  If you pass this part, which could take upwards of 2-3 months (I have personally Dagged once in under 3 days - that's called a fastball!!) you then may find yourself on more individualized training, depending on where you are going. And it goes on...    :brickwall:

Bottom line - if the CF does not think you are prepared, they will not send you.  Period.  These days it's becoming less of a volunteer thing and more of a "you are required" thing, but this is only due to staffing shortages around the CF, not because there is a shortage of people who want to go.  I've been on 4 tours and I would go again in a heartbeat!!    :rocket:


----------



## inkedchick (21 Dec 2006)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> you are scrutinized medically, spiritually and personally.



I can understand Medically and to a lesser degree Personally ... but Spiritually ??? or are you just meaning the scrutinize you VERY thoroughly?


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

spiritually means you have to see a social counselor, Padre, or shrink. You have to be in a proper state of mind or spirit.


----------



## inkedchick (21 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> spiritually means you have to see a social counselor, Padre, or shrink. You have to be in a proper state of mind or spirit.



Ahhh I see ... thanks  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2006)

I believe you see a Social Worker and a Padre last time I seen a DAG form.


----------



## inkedchick (22 Dec 2006)

A Padre's a priest right ?? but i'm not religious at all  >... what does that have to do with it?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2006)

inkedchick said:
			
		

> A Padre's a priest right ?? but i'm not religious at all  >... what does that have to do with it?



I'm not religious either so the first available Padre ( he was protestant and i'm RC) looked at me, said " i dont mind signing if you dont care" , signed my form and sent me on my way.

You're a long way from having to worry about doing a DAG.......


----------

